# Knitting a Jewish prayer shawl?



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

Hi ladies: I want to surprise my DD and knit her a tallit (a Jewish prayer shawl) for her birthday in December. I have the silk yarn ($400.00 worth) from another project that I did not finish, and was thinking that I would knit her something special. It will probably be 72" long and about 36 to 40 " wide depending on the pattern. Has anyone of you created a lace shawl that could give me some guidance? Like how lacey is to lacy and how detailed do I want the lace? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

estroe said:


> Hi ladies: I want to surprise my DD and knit her a tallit (a Jewish prayer shawl) for her birthday in December. I have the silk yarn ($400.00 worth) from another project that I did not finish, and was thinking that I would knit her something special. It will probably be 72" long and about 36 to 40 " wide depending on the pattern. Has anyone of you created a lace shawl that could give me some guidance? Like how lacey is to lacy and how detailed do I want the lace? Any help would be appreciated.


Do a search for lace shawls---look at all the lovely pictures and try to find one you like and feel competent to do. Lace can be challenging-especially if you've never done it.
There are lots of lace stitch patterns, simple and complex which can be adapted for rectangular shawls.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply :thumbup: i will sleep on it and look first thing in the morning when I am more alert :roll:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There's a discussion that may help you here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9876-1.html

Here's an idea to do one using the Tree of Life pattern:
http://whimsytaylor.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitted-tallit-and-never-ending.html

The Tree of Life pattern itself is free at: http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=tree+of+life&sT=1&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

Have fun!


----------



## miranda Jeffries (Mar 16, 2011)

Have looked at many sites but haven't been able to find one for women. Some sites have them ready made, for both, but your wanting to make your own masterpiece. All i know is that they are not normally lacy and there is a stipulation regarding using some different kinds of material. Think you can't mix wool and linen?? But try your local schul or a Rabbi and ask. Also some of the older European members, ladies, may help. Will be a labor of love and a wonderful heirloom to hand down for generations to come. Best of luck and would dearly love to see it finished. Miranda.http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=19497#


----------



## marywil (May 1, 2011)

I was in my local Joann's yesterday andscanned a small book on knit prayer shawls. It was about $9 and had some very nice patterns of varying degrees of expertise. I didn't buy it but can't seem to get it out of my head. I just bought 5 knitting books last week so cannot buy any more until I do at least one project from each book. That resolution will last as long as the one I made saying no more yarn purchases until you use what you already have.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Google knitted jewish prayer shawl and you get all kinds of instructions " Have fun!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Silk is perfect. You can't mix wool and linen in anything you wear if you are Jewish and observant. The other laws of
a Talis don't apply since it is being made for a woamn and the laws only apply to a Talis worn by a man. 
So find a beautiful pattern and make it any way you like.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Here is a link to the Shawl Ministry which tells of the origin and meaning of Jewish (and other prayer shawls). It has some prayers to be said whilst knitting the shawls and also some patterns which mostly seem to be of a 3k 3p basket stitch pattern although there is a lacy one which looks like feather and fan stitch. Hope this helps.

http://www.shawlministry.com/

Jan x


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

The tallit will be in and out of a tallit bag every time it's used, and will be subject to getting caught on everything around the wearer. I'd be careful about making it lacy for that reason. Knitting appropriate symbols (star of David, tree of life, etc.) into it would make for a beautiful tallit that would keep its shape and not wind up with a lot of pulled threads. Just a thought. Good luck....please post a picture of the finished work.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

estroe said:


> Hi ladies: I want to surprise my DD and knit her a tallit (a Jewish prayer shawl) for her birthday in December. I have the silk yarn ($400.00 worth) from another project that I did not finish, and was thinking that I would knit her something special. It will probably be 72" long and about 36 to 40 " wide depending on the pattern. Has anyone of you created a lace shawl that could give me some guidance? Like how lacey is to lacy and how detailed do I want the lace? Any help would be appreciated.


here is an article about knitting etc jewish prayer shawls.. are you interested in making it Kosher???

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/prayer-shawl-patterns.html


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

hi, I noticed this right away as my church has a prayer shawl ministery. On the site of the other conversation on Jewish Prayer shawls was a youtube url and on that (I was fascinated with the "movies" always am) and there was a totally beautiful video of lady 's shawls from Isreal. Not knitted, but a treat for the eyes and show the designs.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

estroe said:


> Hi ladies: I want to surprise my DD and knit her a tallit (a Jewish prayer shawl) for her birthday in December. I have the silk yarn ($400.00 worth) from another project that I did not finish, and was thinking that I would knit her something special. It will probably be 72" long and about 36 to 40 " wide depending on the pattern. Has anyone of you created a lace shawl that could give me some guidance? Like how lacey is to lacy and how detailed do I want the lace? Any help would be appreciated.


Estroe..I knitted my late sister a Jewish Prayer shawl in a feather & fan pattern that had 18 stitches to the pattern, which was why I chose it. It not only came out gorgeous, but, it made a very ugly stash of yarn into an absolutely beautiful yarn after it was worked up. Let me know if you want me to send you the pattern stitch. I didn't do a pattern I just incorporated the stitch into the measurements I wanted. You can see the shawl on my ravelry page.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/happyknittinglady


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

A "Kosher" Talit should be made of cotton, not silk.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> The tallit will be in and out of a tallit bag every time it's used, and will be subject to getting caught on everything around the wearer. I'd be careful about making it lacy for that reason. Knitting appropriate symbols (star of David, tree of life, etc.) into it would make for a beautiful tallit that would keep its shape and not wind up with a lot of pulled threads. Just a thought. Good luck....please post a picture of the finished work.


You are very right about that...

Here is a link to my friends store.. maybe you can get some ideas from her..
http://www.lenoxjudaica.com/viewCategory.cfm?categoryID=35


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

The thalitot on the site are mostly in silk and very beautiful. Quitcha quibbling. We could discuss forever what is kosher, Jewish, etc. today. Remember the orange on the seder plate and knit on in sisterhood and brotherhood--whether we be Jewish, Christian, Muslim, Buddhist--whatever. What about knitting ecumenical prayer shawls with symbols on them? We could have a beautiful glass of water for the unaffiliated among us.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is another site: http://www.yarnover.net/index.html


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Chava said:


> The thalitot on the site are mostly in silk and very beautiful. Quitcha quibbling. We could discuss forever what is kosher, Jewish, etc. today. Remember the orange on the seder plate and knit on in sisterhood and brotherhood--whether we be Jewish, Christian, Muslim, Buddhist--whatever. What about knitting ecumenical prayer shawls with symbols on them? We could have a beautiful glass of water for the unaffiliated among us.


No sweetie, you cant discuss what is Kosher.. there are real rules and regulations for what makes a tallit kosher.. like the four corners and what they are made of.. The whole point of the tallit is to have 4 corners for the Tzitzit.. the 4 fringes that hang from a prayer shawl..
The 4 corners represent the passage in the Torah that says that you look on these fringes and remember to do God's good deeds.. 
One of the threads in the fringe is suppose to be purple.. and the knots to tie the fringes together are suppose to be in a specific way.. and ON and ON and ON......
That's just to answer the question of quibbling on kosher.

Personally, I couldn't care less.. I think women should wear whatever they like.. there are beautiful prayer shawls everywhere and to me its about the symbolism of it all.

And the orange and the Miriam Cup is just a way to make women who complain feel better at the seder... but reality.. is...
like most ultra religious religions are all centered on the men not the women. and all about control.... 
but that is a whole different conversation!!!!!!

Orange ya glad you aren't a slave in Egypt?????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sandytene said:


> A "Kosher" Talit should be made of cotton, not silk.


Actually, it can be made out of anything as long as the fringes must be made out of wool...

Sorry, everyone.. I am married to a conservative Rabbi... Don't hold it against me!!!! 
Nobody's perfect!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe you can't have a kosher thalit for a woman! If this woman was knitting for a male relative and both were orthodox, these rules would apply. Is that why I love purple?


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's a discussion that may help you here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9876-1.html
> 
> Here's an idea to do one using the Tree of Life pattern:
> http://whimsytaylor.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitted-tallit-and-never-ending.html
> ...


Estroe- I'm the person that had first put out the question a couple of months ago asking about knitting a tallit for my son for his Bar Mitzvah next year. So his needs to be and my son wants his more on the traditional side. All the answers and advice were very helpful. I'm still trying to figure out what yarn and size needles- I keep making different swatches. Once I decide, I will confirm with my Rabbi that what I am using, etc. is Kosher. At Webs the other night I found a pattern for a girl's tallis in a prayer shawl book. Got some ideas from that= such as using size 10 1/2 needles instead of smaller one so it is not so hot...
I'll keep everyone updated on my progress once I get going. i do want to get started soon.
Jocelyn


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> sandytene said:
> 
> 
> > A "Kosher" Talit should be made of cotton, not silk.
> ...


I make 'prayer shawls' not Talits. I pray for the person I am knitting it for, while I am knitting. In my sister's case, I wished for life, hence the 18 stitch pattern (Chai). I put love into every stitch & when I am done I always enclose a note saying that when they wear the shawl, I want them to feel my love & my arms around them & that I prayed for G-d to watch over them. It's more a personal gift, not a religious one.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > sandytene said:
> ...


Now that's beautiful and all for the right reasons!!! Well done!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Thank you. Unfortunately, she passed away very unexpectedly, but, I know she loved the shawl & took it to chemo treatments with her.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Not true. Almost all of mens tallasim are wool. THe only thing you can't use which I stated before is a blend of wool and linen which is shataiz.

When we are talking about kosher, it is only used for a mans Talis as women who are religious would don't wear a Talis. 
Go ahead and make your gorgeous silk Talis for your daughter and she can wear it when she is older as a shawl. She will probably get more use of it that way and will always remember her mother made it for her for her Bat Mitzvah. The size you wrote is ideal for dual purpose.

I made my husband and 2 sons Kosher Talasim. I wove them and they were 56" from neck to knee and around 80" in width. I wove the Atara on 2 of them and my other is a silver Atara. I used the book on Tzizit as my guide for making the corners and other laws. That being said, it is sentimental to make you daughter a Talit and she will cherish it, but in the religious world only men wear them.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Regarding the fabric for the tallit, according to answers.com:

"Ideally, the tallit should be made of wool, but other materials, such as silk, may be used; the fringes must be made either of wool or of the material of which the garment is made. Each of the four corners of the tallit must have a fringe consisting of four double threads, giving eight threads. These are then tied in a distinctive manner, with one thread, which is longer than the others, wound around the other seven and then double-knotted. A common custom for the preparation is a double knot followed by seven, eight, 11 and 13 windings, each winding followed by a double knot, giving a total of five double knots."

According to another source:

"The cloth used to construct the tallit must not be of mixed fibres (referred to as shaatnez)  if wool is used it must be fully constructed of wool and so on. A mix of such fibres as linen and wool must not be used."

I realize that for most of the knitters on KP, this is a very strange and exotic subject, highly unlikely to come up, but perhaps the unique aspects of it will be of interest. Good luck with your gift; it will be a treasure.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

I am not a Jew but I am really enjoying this discussion. It is so interesting to learn the ways and reasons for the various 'trappings' associated with different faiths. 
As someone has said 'it's a good thing.'

I do a lot of charity knitting and prayers are knitted into every article I complete.

 :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Regarding the fabric for the tallit, according to answers.com:
> 
> "Ideally, the tallit should be made of wool, but other materials, such as silk, may be used; the fringes must be made either of wool or of the material of which the garment is made. Each of the four corners of the tallit must have a fringe consisting of four double threads, giving eight threads. These are then tied in a distinctive manner, with one thread, which is longer than the others, wound around the other seven and then double-knotted. A common custom for the preparation is a double knot followed by seven, eight, 11 and 13 windings, each winding followed by a double knot, giving a total of five double knots."
> 
> ...


As with our Torah...all things are open to our own interpertation don't you think?


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

18 stands for "Life" and feather and fan is a very nice 18 stitch lace pattern.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Totally off topic, but -- Sheryl - you changed avitar. I hardly recognize you. AND I didn't know you had a Ravely page. We'll chat later. Good to see you.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Ssomethings yes, others not. Rabbi's always interpreted thing differently and argued about their reasons for doing so. Some things however were not open to interpretation but were direct comndments. One is Shatnase and the 1- commandments. We chose what we want to do, but that doesn't make it correct.


----------



## patriot (Jan 31, 2011)

I just finished my daughters tallit for her Bat Mitzvah in Nov. I still have to tie the tzetze at the bottom and will do that with our Rabbi soon. I used bamboo cotton and did garter stitch. I then bought a white silver and black neckband and had that sewn around the collar. It's beautiful. I am not able to download now but when it is completely finished I will try to figure that out so you can see it. It is not very wide like a traditional tallit but it is perfect for her. I'm so happy she loves it. I wish I had done them for my sons' but I wasn't into knitting then.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

What a wonderful idea - and your DD will be so pleased. I can't even think about doing a yarmulke. Please post a picture on-line and keep us updated on how you are doing.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Totally off topic, but -- Sheryl - you changed avitar. I hardly recognize you. AND I didn't know you had a Ravely page. We'll chat later. Good to see you.


Haha. I figured I would show the real me. xoxoxoxo


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

euvid said:


> Not true. Almost all of mens tallasim are wool. THe only thing you can't use which I stated before is a blend of wool and linen which is shataiz.
> 
> When we are talking about kosher, it is only used for a mans Talis as women who are religious would don't wear a Talis.
> Go ahead and make your gorgeous silk Talis for your daughter and she can wear it when she is older as a shawl. She will probably get more use of it that way and will always remember her mother made it for her for her Bat Mitzvah. The size you wrote is ideal for dual purpose.
> ...


Wow.. that is daunting and must have come out beautiful.. I love the silver ataras, my dad had an antique one.. 
But Conservative and Reform consider themselves religious and women are allowed to wear them.. Yes they can be made of anything in truth.. But that was why I asked.. Do you want it Kosher?


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

estroe said:


> Hi ladies: I want to surprise my DD and knit her a tallit (a Jewish prayer shawl) for her birthday in December. I have the silk yarn ($400.00 worth) from another project that I did not finish, and was thinking that I would knit her something special. It will probably be 72" long and about 36 to 40 " wide depending on the pattern. Has anyone of you created a lace shawl that could give me some guidance? Like how lacey is to lacy and how detailed do I want the lace? Any help would be appreciated.


Don't forget you need the neckband and the tzit tzit which you can purchase on line; you just have to hunt for them.

Google your query and you will find patterns for lacy prayer shawls.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

The silk yarn should be luxurious all by itself....maybe you would like to make it fairly plain (but not all st st...it would roll... seed st... or another non roll st) and then put a lace design for an inch or two on each end (here's the perfect reason to try a provisional cast on). that would be a nice introduction to lace work for you, a tiny decorative area to accentuate what should be a beautiful piece of fabric when you finish.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Chava said:
> 
> 
> > The thalitot on the site are mostly in silk and very beautiful. Quitcha quibbling. We could discuss forever what is kosher, Jewish, etc. today. Remember the orange on the seder plate and knit on in sisterhood and brotherhood--whether we be Jewish, Christian, Muslim, Buddhist--whatever. What about knitting ecumenical prayer shawls with symbols on them? We could have a beautiful glass of water for the unaffiliated among us.
> ...


Sorry, but I have to add my 2 cents as an orthodox woman...control has nothing to do with men and women at the seder table or anywhere else. And the tallis I am sure will be a treasure and keepsake even for a Bat Mitzvah. Mazel Tov!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

This discussion reminds me of the Sisterhood board meetings I used to attend! Isn't it great that all of us cared enough in our own way to respond to Estroe's question about making her daughter's tallit? Suzanne 18 is right...the tallit will be a treasure, and I join her in wishing you and your daughter a very warm Mazel Tov!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> This discussion reminds me of the Sisterhood board meetings I used to attend! Isn't it great that all of us cared enough in our own way to respond to Estroe's question about making her daughter's tallit? Suzanne 18 is right...the tallit will be a treasure, and I join her in wishing you and your daughter a very warm Mazel Tov!


Ditto That.. May she have it for many years to come and treasure it as only a handmade gift can be treasured...


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi estroe: I am sure that your daughter's prayer shawl will be very beautiful. And that she will treasure it for many many years to come. Looking forward to seeing a photo of it when you have finished making it. 

And can someone please tell me just what exactly Mazel Tov means. Thanks

Essie from Oz


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search 
Mazel tov or mazal tov (Hebrew/Yiddish: &#1502;&#1494;&#1500; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;, Hebrew: mazal tov; Yiddish: mazel tov; lit. "good luck"). The phrase is used to express "congratulations" for a happy and significant occasion or event.

Can be used sarcastically, as is often done by Yiddish speakers.

"I lost the car keys again."
"Mazel tov"


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Chava said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search
> Mazel tov or mazal tov (Hebrew/Yiddish: מזל טוב, Hebrew: mazal tov; Yiddish: mazel tov; lit. "good luck"). The phrase is used to express "congratulations" for a happy and significant occasion or event.
> 
> Can be used sarcastically, as is often done by Yiddish speakers.
> ...


Chava: Thank you very much for the information. Much apppreciated. Essie from Oz


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

patriot said:


> I just finished my daughters tallit for her Bat Mitzvah in Nov. I still have to tie the tzetze at the bottom and will do that with our Rabbi soon. I used bamboo cotton and did garter stitch. I then bought a white silver and black neckband and had that sewn around the collar. It's beautiful. I am not able to download now but when it is completely finished I will try to figure that out so you can see it. It is not very wide like a traditional tallit but it is perfect for her. I'm so happy she loves it. I wish I had done them for my sons' but I wasn't into knitting then.


Would love to see a picture. I'm still trying to figure out how to do a tallis for my son's Bar Mitzvah next fall (2012). I have bought several different yarns and am doing swatches.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How to Make a Jewish Prayer Shawl
By Alexis Vega-Singer, eHow Contributor

I got this from EHOW.com..

You can adapt this to knitting easily..

and any Judaica Store would be happy to help you with the fringes at the 4 corners (they come in packages all ready to go)...

Print this article
A Jewish prayer shawl (called a "tallit" in Hebrew or a "tallis" in Yiddish) is an essential ritual accessory for Jewish prayer. During daily morning prayer services, Jewish men (and some Jewish women, depending on the congregation) wrap themselves in a tallit in response to Numbers 15:38--40, which states that Jewish people must wear fringes on the corners of their garments as a reminder of God's commandments.

Difficulty: Moderate
Instructions

Things You'll Need
Fabric
Sewing Notions
Tzitzit
1
Design your tallit. Traditional tallitot (the plural of tallit) are made of wool, and have blue or black stripes on a natural or white background, but nowadays you will see a rainbow of colors in the synagogue, especially among women and younger men. Choose a fabric you like, in wool, silk, rayon, or even cotton. Try a solid color for the body of the tallit, and a patterned fabric for accents, such as stripes, reinforcing at the corners, and the atarah. Another option is to embroider decorations onto the fabric.

2
Cut your fabric to size. Traditional tallitot usually measure 72 or 80 inches long (although feel free to make yours to match the length of your arms from wrist to wrist), and vary in width from 36 inches for a small bar or bat mitzvah child to 72 inches for a tall man. Your tallit should be no wider than the distance from your neck to the back of your knees, and many tallitot are considerably narrower than that. Hem the sides so your fabric does not ravel.

3
Sew on your accent fabrics or embroider the body of the tallit for decoration. The atarah (Hebrew for crown) is a rectangular band of fabric that is sewn along the top edge of the tallit to show you which end is up. It is often embroidered with the blessing for the mitzvah of tallit on it as a reminder, but can also be merely decorative (try glass or metal beads for an update on the old-fashioned metal atarah your rabbi wore when you were a kid). Reinforce the corners of your tallit with squares of accent fabric, so the tzitzit don't rip the tallit.

4
Use the buttonhole setting on your sewing machine to create the holes for the tzitzit. Place a small buttonhole three or four fingerbreadths from each corner.

5
Tie the tzitzit. Buy a package of tzitzit from a Judaica store; it will come with detailed instructions for wrapping, tying, and counting coils. Each tzitzit will be tied from four threads doubled to make eight, and the longest thread is wrapped around the others in this order: start with a double knot near the fabric, then seven coils, a double knot, eight coils, a double knot, 11 coils, another double knot, 13 coils, and a final double knot.

Read more: How to Make a Jewish Prayer Shawl | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_5845281_make-jewish-prayer-shawl.html#ixzz1SlWgblmI


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wow, just found a bunch of videos on the topic on you tube..






Then look on the side for how to tie the fringe etc.

also.. to get ideas of how they might look...

Check out these designs..

http://www.talit.com/review_category.asp?item=18


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

A dear friend of mine wove a beautiful large and colorful tallit, which I bought as a gift to our new son-in-law. It was held over the couple as a chuppah (marriage canopy) during the wedding. He has worn that tallit every weekday morning and on the Sabbath morning service for the over 30 years they have been married.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> A dear friend of mine wove a beautiful large and colorful tallit, which I bought as a gift to our new son-in-law. It was held over the couple as a chuppah (marriage canopy) during the wedding. He has worn that tallit every weekday morning and on the Sabbath morning service for the over 30 years they have been married.


Very nice! My son is getting married in March 2012 & I asked him if he wants to use his Bar Mitzvah tallit for the chuppah. Now it's a matter of finding it where I stored it so I wouldn't forget where it is lol.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought Cantor Debbie's book:

http://cantordebbie.com/Stitch_n_Kvitch.php

Years ago I thought about making a tallit (prayer shawl) and, of course, have not.

I was going to use Monk's cloth and Swedish weaving designs ... and 2 years ago or so found the cantor!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > sandytene said:
> ...


I now have added reasons to love the "multiple of 18" Feather and Fan pattern. 
It's wonderful to be aware of the symbolism, so I can knit something with special meaning for my Jewish friends.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's a discussion that may help you here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9876-1.html
> 
> Here's an idea to do one using the Tree of Life pattern:
> http://whimsytaylor.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitted-tallit-and-never-ending.html
> ...


Jessica Jean, thank you for the link to Tree of Life!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I made one of my GS's tallit. His portion was Breshit - In The Beginning. I got pictures off the Internet relating to the first 6 days of creation and then transferred them to silk which I appliqued onto a piece of wool. I left Shabbat alone, as to me it should be.
I also made the chuppah under which our children were married. 
As each of our GC get Bar/Bat Mitzvah, I crochet a challah cover and use silk embroidery thread to put on the blessing and the 7 species.
I also make Torah Mantles for them, using an antique silk and silk embroidery thread I make a square for each of the 12 tribes, write the name in English and in Hebrew, the date of birth and the date of the Mitzvah.
I have also made many kippas for them and for one of my DD wedding, I knit them out of teal and gold thread with the name of each man on his. My s-i-l was done in white and gold.
So Judaica is not new to me.
Right now I don't know quite what I want to do. I had the yarn made for me on etsy; it is shades of cream and blue, fingering weight. Yesterday I purchased beads that go with the yarn. I might put symbols on with the beads. I will have to see if the yarn lends itself to a pattern such as a tree of life. Or something in 18 (chai/life) stitches. 
Isn't the creative process wonderful.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> estroe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ladies: I want to surprise my DD and knit her a tallit (a Jewish prayer shawl) for her birthday in December. I have the silk yarn ($400.00 worth) from another project that I did not finish, and was thinking that I would knit her something special. It will probably be 72" long and about 36 to 40 " wide depending on the pattern. Has anyone of you created a lace shawl that could give me some guidance? Like how lacey is to lacy and how detailed do I want the lace? Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Jesus wore one...and yes, I believe He was Jewish!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Knitting in the atarah will probably require very tiny stitches in order to get in the entire prayer in Hebrew.

Although more women are now wearing tallit, they are traditionally only worn by men.

You should have seen the two men in the store in Jerusalem when I asked for a 'woman's tallit bag.' Poor guys - they almost had heart attacks. LOL I was raised orthodox and realized after I spoke Oops!! LOL

I was shown a small array of fancy bags ... and was excited to find the exact colors of my friend's tallit. She was renewing her bat mitzvah - so she absolutely loved the bag!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

For the atarah, you can probably buy a blank one and either needlepoint, cross stitch or embroider on it.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, I had that idea.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

euvid said:


> Silk is perfect. You can't mix wool and linen in anything you wear if you are Jewish and observant. The other laws of
> a Talis don't apply since it is being made for a woamn and the laws only apply to a Talis worn by a man.
> So find a beautiful pattern and make it any way you like.


The rule of not mixing wool and linen goes for men, women and children for every piece of clothing they own. Some people even elect to make sure their household goods don't have this blend even going so far as to check with baseball mits.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's a discussion that may help you here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9876-1.html
> 
> Here's an idea to do one using the Tree of Life pattern:
> http://whimsytaylor.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitted-tallit-and-never-ending.html
> ...


The whimsytaylor URL doesn't work - must be invited.


----------

